# Lyft will be so dead after end of guarantees



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

So far, I haven't seen any info on guarantees beyond today (Thursday). Running out of money, Lyft?

I didn't mind giving a ride or two during guarantee hours, but without guarantee, sitting and waiting for a ping and making barely $3/h doesn't make any sense.

The Lyft app is still so inferior. With the Uber app, at least you can chase the surge.

Will you continue driving for Lyft when the guarantee is over?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

In San Jose it's so weird on Lyft! I kept driving after the hourly guarantee. This week Monday and Tuesday were fine on Lyft with very decent demands. Then last night nada! It seems like their system works some days and not others. Drove Uber last night with decent money.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

$500 driver reference bonus + guarantee = saturation.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I'll continue to play the Lyft/Uber roulette and drive according to demands. It's nice now that Uber added Select to the South and East bay. helps a little...


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

These GIGS are NOT meant to be the full time CASH COWS... These are PART TIME, busy times, booze money makin' gigs... So when busy times are over, TAKE A BREAK! Relax and enjoy life with your family instead of doing $5 trips and b1tchen about here. 

Once you recuperated, and the BUSY TIMES are back, get ready and put you game face on and LYFT/UBER the hell out of the pax and make some money!!!


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

That's what I said, no profit, no service.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Seems like Uber pax crossed over to Lyft, and they still don't tip. Hauling them the whole day in a heavy rain for min fares...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Could someone please direct me to the Lyft announcement that "guarantees" are coming to an end? Is that the thing we have to "opt in" for each week?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Contuber said:


> Seems like Uber pax crossed over to Lyft, and they still don't tip. Hauling them the whole day in a heavy rain for min fares...
> 
> View attachment 31427


Sh!t man! That looks like Las Vegas fares right there! That sucks! No surge at all?!!!


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

2 or 3 weeks ago, there were 5 to 8 Lyft cars in my area at most, like on Friday night. Now it's 15-20 of them flocking during guarantee hours. You're lucky to get a single ping for an hour (3-4 pm in the screenshot above is NOT a guarantee hour).


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Could someone please direct me to the Lyft announcement that "guarantees" are coming to an end? Is that the thing we have to "opt in" for each week?


The guarantees are extended for Fri-Sat, but when I clicked the opt-in button, ...


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Contuber said:


> The guarantees are extended for Fri-Sat, but when I clicked the opt-in button, ...
> 
> View attachment 31446





Contuber said:


> The guarantees are extended for Fri-Sat, but when I clicked the opt-in button, ...
> 
> View attachment 31446


Don't worry, you will get another email with a gurantee but with a lower amount. I missed the last week's $25 dollars guarantee then the next day I received another email for the $20 dollar guarantee.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

No lyft without guarantee unless you want to operate at a loss!
It's hard to catch a pt ride and you can't count on tips either.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Contuber said:


> The guarantees are extended for Fri-Sat, but when I clicked the opt-in button,
> 
> View attachment 31446


Same thing happened to me when I tried to opt-in yesterday. $50/hour 12-2am too.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

uberpa said:


> It's hard to catch a pt ride


Depends how busy Lyft is in your city. PT rides are abundant here in San Diego during weekend nights from 9-3am


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Contuber said:


> Seems like Uber pax crossed over to Lyft, and they still don't tip. Hauling them the whole day in a heavy rain for min fares...
> 
> View attachment 31427


I noticed this, too, with my trips. I hate it.
I log out of Lyft now until I see Uber surging. Then I log into both. No, it's not a guarantee that a Lyft request will be PT when Uber is surging, but it's better to take that chance than to take a ping when neither is surging.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, guess they limited it nation wide.

I still see plenty of cars out there for Friday rush hour in Philly...No Prime Time anywhere. In fact all this week even in non-guarantee hours, plenty plenty of cars. There's a sucker born every minute.

And you're right about tips - before Lyft got big in Philly tipping was 40-50% of rides. now it's down to 20-30%. Lyft is promoting tipping with a raffle though next week.

Sure would like a piece of that $50 guarantee though


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I had a female pax 2 days ago on Lyft, and I met her before on Uber. 

I was stupid enough to accept her at 3:59, just a minute before guarantee. Min fare, asked me to stop a the gas station shop, then continue to her apartment. All within 1.5 miles, 25 minutes wasted for $3, and almost lost the guarantee for the hour. No tips, of course, Uber has programmed everybody not to tip.

I saw 2 pings from her yesterday, too, ignored them, turned off the app.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dang! 100+ bucks in 2 hrs?! I have to work 6+ hours to get that much here in Vegas!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I haven't seen a lyft pt for a while. Not even at 2 am!
They need to fix pt problems if lyft wants to beat uber!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Dang! 100+ bucks in 2 hrs?! I have to work 6+ hours to get that much here in Vegas!


That San Diego pay is indeed nice! No wonder Lyft ads say that the average driver earns $25 per hour. I average $10 per hour. :-(


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I haven't seen a lyft pt for a while. Not even at 2 am!


Friday 6:40 pm.....


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> That San Diego pay is indeed nice! No wonder Lyft ads say that the average driver earns $25 per hour. I average $10 per hour. :-(


I made $3.4 gross last week if no guarantee!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> That San Diego pay is indeed nice! No wonder Lyft ads say that the average driver earns $25 per hour. I average $10 per hour. :-(


Lyft's ridership is waaaay up because of Uber's f*ckery out here & Lyft is trying to take advantage of it. They could do a lot more but that $50 guarantee is a start, I guess.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lyft's ridership is waaaay up because of Uber's f*ckery out here & Lyft is trying to take advantage of it out here. They could do a lot more but that $50 guarantee is a start, I guess.


The $50 is more than generous! Don't ruin it by attracting too many drivers to San Diego, LOL! We only get a $17 max guarantee in Chicago because there are soooo many Lyft drivers.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> The $50 is more than generous! Don't ruin it by attracting too many drivers to San Diego, LOL! We only get a $17 max guarantee in Chicago because there are soooo many Lyft drivers.


Lol let them come just be ready for the cost of living increase!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Contuber said:


> So far, I haven't seen any info on guarantees beyond today (Thursday). Running out of money, Lyft?
> 
> I didn't mind giving a ride or two during guarantee hours, but without guarantee, sitting and waiting for a ping and making barely $3/h doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


I do better than guarantees, usually. Guarantees just overcrowd the system. Who cares about Uber surge when I can get PDB and tips? This was my *slow* Friday.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Uber surge is more predictable, you have tools to assess profitability of the request.

Lyft PDB is difficult to reach on my market, too few pings and too many drivers, thanks to the $500 reference bonus and guarantees.

Tips are not reliable. Previously, 1/6 or 1/7 of my Lyft pax tipped. Financially, it was 5-7% of fares. 

Now, Uber riders with "no tips required" attitude switched to Lyft. Only 1/12 tip now. Friday night, 12 trips, all were min fares or close, no tips. 90% of them are college kids, so no surprise.

I should make decent money this week on guarantees, but when it will be over, I'll stop driving for Lyft until they make their app decent.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Contuber said:


> Uber surge is more predictable, you have tools to assess profitability of the request.
> 
> Lyft PDB is difficult to reach on my market, too few pings and too many drivers, thanks to the $500 reference bonus and guarantees.
> 
> ...


Same here.
Yesterday my total fares were around $60! 12 hours online!
But surprisingly I got total $10 in tips! Of course all in the guarantee hours!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Man, Boston must be a much better market than Philly.

I've noticed from the posts on this forum that the wealthier the market, the better people are doing. Obviously San Francisco, as one of the highest per capita income cities in the country, is probably top. Philadelphia is too middle and lower class for us to make that kind of money. Everyone is trying to do Lyft and Uber to increase their paltry incomes which means every Lyft and Uber driver makes less....


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Contuber said:


> Seems like Uber pax crossed over to Lyft, and they still don't tip. Hauling them the whole day in a heavy rain for min fares...
> 
> View attachment 31427


DAMN


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

To me after lyft got ride of power driver bonus for 2010 our older vehicle.I see no difference in them and uber


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Not a single tip today! 
Those cheap bastards! Uber was surging at 2x plus and you took a normal lyft without leaving a dollar!
Definitely not worth driving without guarantee.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Contuber said:


> View attachment 31427


That's truly depressing.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Not a single tip today!
> Those cheap bastards! Uber was surging at 2x plus and you took a normal lyft without leaving a dollar!
> Definitely not worth driving without guarantee.


Uber has definitely disrupted the mindset of tipping a driver that drives you safely from point to point. Thankfully, Uber wasn't first to the food delivery market, as those customers are tipping a relatively standard 15% for most food deliveries.

Please drivers, don't support Uber's tip free services by driving for them. *Let UberEats and UberDeliver DIE!* Work for one of the plentiful competitors that not only include a tipping option, but actively ENCOURAGE tips for drivers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Contuber said:


> Uber surge is more predictable, you have tools to assess profitability of the request.
> 
> Lyft PDB is difficult to reach on my market, too few pings and too many drivers, thanks to the $500 reference bonus and guarantees.
> 
> ...


Or......


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

Contuber said:


> Seems like Uber pax crossed over to Lyft, and they still don't tip. Hauling them the whole day in a heavy rain for min fares...
> 
> View attachment 31427


$3.00 for 10 and 12 mins f&ck that


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I do better than guarantees, usually. Guarantees just overcrowd the system. Who cares about Uber surge when I can get PDB and tips? This was my *slow* Friday.


Guarantees definitely overcrowd the system but last 3 or 4 weeks $40/hr is hard to beat without guarantee outside of 1-2am fri and 12-2am sat even when didn't have guarantees ie less drivers on road. Even morning rush hours with mostly primetime is hard to beat if you get stuck in traffic.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

$36.44/hour after tips, last night


----------



## Boston Rides (Mar 11, 2016)

^^^
Damn that's nice... are you a Lyft Mentor


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

How far does that pay last in boston.I know it expensive to live there


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I worked an hour and half last morning, earned $51. I made 2 Uber trips with surge > 4.2, $30, otherwise both would be close to minimal fares. I also made 2 Lyft trips an hour apart with the same gal, $21 including $12 tips (she is a waitress and obviously knows the deal). 

Being the only driver in the area is good, you help people who are desperate to get a ride to catch something, and they are grateful.

Then I worked for 8 guarantee hours (4-12), 16 rides, made $58(!) in fares including a single $1 tip. I should make close to $200 in guarantees, though; otherwise, I won't do this at all.

The worst thing with these subsidized fares is that they spoil pax. These brats now think it's a new norm to get a ride for $5 for 4 drunks, for a mile or two, and not to tip the driver. Then they get hysterical when they need a ride to the train station and no car available outside guarantee hours.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Boston Rides said:


> ^^^
> Damn that's nice... are you a Lyft Mentor


Yes.



KMANDERSON said:


> How far does that pay last in boston.I know it expensive to live there


Thankfully I live 20 miles north. While still not cheap, it isn't as bad as the city itself. My mortgage is $2500 on a 4 bedroom 2600 sq ft home. My fiancé works her butt off and earns about $30k more than me, so it is doable.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

uberpa said:


> No lyft without guarantee unless you want to operate at a loss!
> It's hard to catch a pt ride and you can't count on tips either.


Exactly, and you have to do too many min fares burning your car out for the POWER BONUS BS.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> My fiancé works her butt off and earns about $30k more than me, so it is doable.


Bro, I've got some bad news for you.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Contuber said:


> Seems like Uber pax crossed over to Lyft, and they still don't tip. Hauling them the whole day in a heavy rain for min fares...
> 
> View attachment 31427


You must drive the college kids.Stay away from the University's


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Bro, I've got some bad news for you.


What's the bad news dirtylee? That's a cool azzz screen name.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> What's the bad news dirtylee? That's a cool azzz screen name.


Bro Boston Barry is going to learn about hypergamy the HARD WAY.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Bro Boston Barry is going to learn about hypergamy the HARD WAY.


Wow, insecure much? For the record, she's a public school Health teacher in a (mostly) poor urban city and also tutors for Princeton Review and teaches med students how to perform breast and pelvic exams on the side as a contractor. She works more than I do, there is no caste or envy, etc. Honestly, it's refreshing finally being with a woman who can actually support herself and has her act together.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Exactly, and you have to do too many min fares burning your car out for the POWER BONUS BS.


You know, most drivers will NEVER be happy. "Burn out your car for min fares" vs "got dragged out of the city now I have to dead-head back empty".

My profit margin is roughly 72%. I deposit over $1000 just about every week. My tax liability is lower than ever, I hit the PDB in about 35 hours each week and that is WITH having to commute in and out of the city 30 minutes each way with the app on. All markets vary, all vehicles vary, and not all drivers are equal. YMMV. I accept every ping. I don't pay attention to heat maps and Prime Time/Surge is just treated as a bonus as far as I'm concerned. Drivers focus on the wrong things.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Bro Boston Barry is going to learn about hypergamy the HARD WAY.


I ain't no bro!


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

The sad story is that even such an outstanding driver as you still makes less than a school teacher...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Contuber said:


> The sad story is that even such an outstanding driver as you still makes less than a school teacher...


I'm sorry, but I consider educating children more valuable than driving rideshare. You don't need a degree to do this and we don't have a union. Not to mention you're forgetting the part where I mentioned her outside work. Her teaching salary isn't much higher than my profits, but I am taxed less thanks to my deductions.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> $36.44/hour after tips, last night


This is my point "ride payments" with recent guarantees would be $180 for 4.5 hours or really $160 for 4 hours as they only do full hours (at least 50mins online per hour). Tips/tolls are above guarantees so would still get these extra payments as well. As I said it tough to beat those guarantees; do able when less people out driving but not easy.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Barry, you know she's losing respect for you as time goes by right? It's not obvious now, but trust me, it's there.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

A simple 3* rating for excessive time wasted, and you never see her again...y'know?

[QContuber, post: 901989, member: 43923"]I had a female pax 2 days ago on Lyft, and I met her before on Uber.

I was stupid enough to accept her at 3:59, just a minute before guarantee. Min fare, asked me to stop a the gas station shop, then continue to her apartment. All within 1.5 miles, 25 minutes wasted for $3, and almost lost the guarantee for the hour. No tips, of course, Uber has programmed everybody not to tip.

I saw 2 pings from her yesterday, too, ignored them, turned off the app.[/QUOTE]

A aimple


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Barry, you know she's losing respect for you as time goes by right? It's not obvious now, but trust me, it's there.


Anyone who uses money to gauge their respect has serious issues. I'm guessing you have more problems than just a small.....bank account.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Really?

What pissez me off is like 1/3 to 1/2 of my pax tip....ALWAYS during guarantees.

I've even told a few to ask a driver if they're on guarantees and if so tip cash during weekends and rush hours... $5 & $6 tips getting swallowed up by guarantees tends to sour my mood. 


Contuber said:


> Uber surge is more predictable, you have tools to assess profitability of the request.
> 
> Lyft PDB is difficult to reach on my market, too few pings and too many drivers, thanks to the $500 reference bonus and guarantees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, it *is* kinda like a budget version of Select... And I'm starting to get pax who treat me as such.

Well, I am*just* a 2011

A week ago my car was considered to be far beyond expectations... Now? Guess not. Maybe it's all the $500 signon bonus chasers' vehicles skewing the average.


KMANDERSON said:


> To me after lyft got ride of power driver bonus for 2010 our older vehicle.I see no difference in them and uber


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> You know, most drivers will NEVER be happy. "Burn out your car for min fares" vs "got dragged out of the city now I have to dead-head back empty".
> 
> My profit margin is roughly 72%. I deposit over $1000 just about every week. My tax liability is lower than ever, I hit the PDB in about 35 hours each week and that is WITH having to commute in and out of the city 30 minutes each way with the app on. All markets vary, all vehicles vary, and not all drivers are equal. YMMV. I accept every ping. I don't pay attention to heat maps and Prime Time/Surge is just treated as a bonus as far as I'm concerned. Drivers focus on the wrong things.


I focus on not driving for Uber or Lyft. LOL


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Adieu said:


> A simple 3* rating for excessive time wasted, and you never see her again...y'know?


You need to accept her the NEXT time to give a proper rating. We don't know if a pax will tip or not when we rate them first time.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

So, no guarantees this week for me. Driving Uber surge > 2.1 only now.

No driving for Lyft until they make their app decent and fix the PT.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Contuber said:


> So, no guarantees this week for me. Driving Uber surge > 2.1 only now.
> 
> No driving for Lyft until they make their app decent and fix the PT.


And that is why I like it when there are no guarantees, more rides for me!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> And that is why I like it when there are no guarantees, more rides for me!


Unless I see 50hr guarantees it not worth it to me


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> And that is why I like it when there are no guarantees, more rides for me!


In my area, 90% of rides are minimal fares with college kids, $3, no tip, 20 minutes wasted. With few drivers in the city, you routinely get pings 10-12 minutes away, that means more dead miles.

You're welcome to take 'em as many as you want ;-)

I don't take non-surge trips now, and the Lyft app isn't helping at all.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Unless I see 50hr guarantees it not worth it to me


Careful what you wish for. I've never seen so many Lyft drivers until they started $50/hr guarantee's here.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So far I have not seen Lyft dead, nor Uber dead for that matter. Demands seem to shift between the two from one day to another. I am driving on both, I focus on one versus the other depending on volume of that day (and locations). Last week was 70% Uber, 30% Lyft, $1,100 combined (Uber Select kicked in for the South Bay - SJ area). Week before was 60% Lyft, 40% Uber for the same money. I can't do the hourly guarantees much due to my main job schedule, nor PDB bonuses due to the car's age. Let's see what happens this week...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Careful what you wish for. I've never seen so many Lyft drivers until they started $50/hr guarantee's here.


Only time that will happen is nye


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I got all of $80 out of last week's overhyped guarantee... Hit it for like 18 hours, missed another 10 or so (but mostly by doing other things at home with app off), and slept thru half the weekend stuff on account of fatigue from damage control runs for my poor ratings (stacking up min fares at odd hours in un-entitled areas where ppl are just glad to get picked up promptly by a friendly driver)

.. HOWEVER, take home pay with power driver ii & tips was >$750, and rating did go up in the end, so all in all an OK week I guess? Also, most of the locals that hate on my ride have low-starred or been low-starred out of my client base, so life is easier after that clusterfcuk

Also, this week's meager guarantees seem to have pissed drivers off in our area, making them all too easy to hit (in fact, kinda hard to hide from pings afterwards!). Already looking at close to the same bonus after 4 hours of easy guarantees that I got from all of last week's


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ACTUALLY... You CAN complete trip without finalizing the customer rating, then sit on that for 15 minutes instead of sitting on the comment screen

Bookmark a page with current 3 digit rating and your recent trips page (the one with timestamps and maps, it shows tips too) in your browser, refresh, and watch what happens

Haters usually bounce down your rating immediately, so you can see that happen. Also, if they've tipped they have rated already, and 90+% of the time a tip also means 5*, and a fat cash tip pretty much guarantees it

BTW, warn your regulars who order rides to work inside guarantee hours to not tip thru app - just gained me a $10 note from a minfarer that has already satisfied 2 of my guarantee hours this week... $47 & 2x 5* for 5mi driven, not bad at all. And at a cost of only $22 to him, with the rest covered by Lyft!!!!



Contuber said:


> You need to accept her the NEXT time to give a proper rating. We don't know if a pax will tip or not when we rate them first time.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

$1100 --- this despite it being ON TOP OF YOUR DAY JOB????

Please teach this humble n00b your secrets, sensei!!!!



Transportador said:


> So far I have not seen Lyft dead, nor Uber dead for that matter. Demands seem to shift between the two from one day to another. I am driving on both, I focus on one versus the other depending on volume of that day (and locations). Last week was 70% Uber, 30% Lyft, $1,100 combined (Uber Select kicked in for the South Bay - SJ area). Week before was 60% Lyft, 40% Uber for the same money. I can't do the hourly guarantees much due to my main job schedule, nor PDB bonuses due to the car's age. Let's see what happens this week...


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Only time that will happen is nye


Yeah Lyft is being very aggressive in San Diego. Seems they smell blood from Uber...


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Adieu said:


> $1100 --- this despite it being ON TOP OF YOUR DAY JOB????
> 
> Please teach this humble n00b your secrets, sensei!!!!


I drive after work from 6 to 12 everyday, and 10 to 12 hours sat and sun each. SJ and SF areas are rich in ride requests. I focus on businesses, hotels, airports. I don't do bar closing at all. You can make even more if you do the bars.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

For the Chicago market next week, the minimum requirement for eligibility has increased from 1 ride per hour, to 2 rides per hour. Is it the same in your market?


Click the above button to opt in to these new guarantee hours.
Maintain a weekly acceptance rate of at least 90% this week of the guarantee.
Fill each hour with 50 minutes in driver mode and* 2 completed rides per hour.* Pro tip: Head towards the darkest pink heat maps for the highest chance of rides."


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

2 rides pr hour.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

It's 1 per hour again for the next week, but it's also just $15. It's a garbage.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

A few weeks ago, it was 1 ride pr hr here. PT is outta control in LA. Uber beat Lyft this week with that $500 pipe dream bonus.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Just got a text from Lyft about guaranteed PT , "drive near these areas during this hours". 75% and 100% PT for Fri and Sat nights, only some hours.

Maybe it's a news for you, Lyft, but I don't even start the Uber driver app with surge less than 2.0. Driving drunk kids at 2 am for $6? No, thanks.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> 2 rides pr hour.


Thanks for that info KekeLo. As with so many other things in Lyft, there seems to be a lot of variance from Market-to-Market. Last week our guarantee in Chicago was $17/ 1 Ride Min.. This coming week, it's $22 / 2 Ride Min.

In effect, Lyft is trimming back the actual guarantee amount, and doing it in a manner that's somewhat insulting...like we're too dumb to notice it. If the minimum number of qualifying rides was raised 100%, from 1 to 2, for next week, the pay should have also been raised 100%, from $17 to $34.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Say, the min fare is $5. With $17/h and 1 ride, Lyft subsidized $12 (actually $9 after their virtual cut), basically bribing drivers to keep the Uber app off and dragging pax to use Lyft. With $22/h and 2 rides, the subsidy is the same $12, for the same bribing reason, but it's twice more difficult to satisfy guarantee.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Contuber said:


> Say, the min fare is $5. With $17/h and 1 ride, Lyft subsidized $12 (actually $9 after their virtual cut), basically bribing drivers to keep the Uber app off and dragging pax to use Lyft. With $22/h and 2 rides, the subsidy is the same $12, for the same bribing reason, but it's twice more difficult to satisfy guarantee.


The info you just shared makes me thankful that whenever I've clicked on the guarantee hours "Opt In" button, it says "SORRY...come back next week", or something to that effect. From what you're saying, a $17 guarantee doesn't mean that we're guaranteed to earn $17 that hour, assuming the other qualifications are met. $17 is the FARE...not the commission we'll receive for that hour?


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

It's a fare.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Contuber said:


> It's a fare.


That's CRAP. I'm so thankful this is a part-time job. And probably not even that for very long...

Lyft sent me a notice that I will be terminated if I don't pay off the money I owe Chicago for tickets and or citations I've received. The problem is, I've never received any, unless it was a sneaky camera or something. But you know what? I'm not even going to fight it. Even though interacting with a wide range of people is a pleasure, I'm racking up mileage and tire wear way too fast for $17 an hour!


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

It's not even 17, it's 12.75, before expenses and taxes.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Thanks for that info KekeLo. As with so many other things in Lyft, there seems to be a lot of variance from Market-to-Market. Last week our guarantee in Chicago was $17/ 1 Ride Min.. This coming week, it's $22 / 2 Ride Min.
> 
> In effect, Lyft is trimming back the actual guarantee amount, and doing it in a manner that's somewhat insulting...like we're too dumb to notice it. If the minimum number of qualifying rides was raised 100%, from 1 to 2, for next week, the pay should have also been raised 100%, from $17 to $34.


Yes, Lyft's hourly guarantee here is $25 up to $35. The hours suck. Uber's is $30, and 98% of the paxes are going 1 or 2 miles Uberpool. Easy money.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Last night around 1:30, picked up a couple from bar. 5 miles trip, no pt, no tip! Who would do it if no guarantee!
Later caught an uber 4.2x 5 miles trip, $4 tip, easily beat lyft guarantee in less than 10 mins!
Lyft pt sucks on so many levels compare to uber surge!


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Last night around 1:30, picked up a couple from bar. 5 miles trip, no pt, no tip! Who would do it if no guarantee!
> Later caught an uber 4.2x 5 miles trip, $4 tip, easily beat lyft guarantee in less than 10 mins!
> Lyft pt sucks on so many levels compare to uber surge!


This is the Lyft reality, but most of the drivers don't appreciate it, when you tell the truth about Lyft. Both Lyft and Uber are in trouble here.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Man, Boston must be a much better market than Philly.
> 
> I've noticed from the posts on this forum that the wealthier the market, the better people are doing. Obviously San Francisco, as one of the highest per capita income cities in the country, is probably top. Philadelphia is too middle and lower class for us to make that kind of money. Everyone is trying to do Lyft and Uber to increase their paltry incomes which means every Lyft and Uber driver makes less....


Don't be fooled by higher earnings in SF. You'd be poor doing Lyft or uber full time out here. Even if you make less in Philly. Your money goes further. 3,400 medium rent prices. Highest in the country. No matter where you do this kind of job your gonna be poor


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Did anyone in OC getthe hourly guarantees e-mail?
I didn't get mine this week
Last week had limited spaces

What gives?


----------

